# Claiming dole (paro)



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

My daughter has been told by the local SOIB that she can't claim paro only 'family help' and she can't get that if her spanish husband is working. She's worked for the same company for 4 years and had paro in previous years. Her contract was from May to October, she had to take 'holidays' in October but returned to work for a week in late October. Last year her contract was for 5 months and she got paro.
She's paid all her contributions I don't understand why she can't claim regardless of what her husband is doing. Have the rules changed? Anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If she pays in separately then it has nothing to do with her husband working or not. They are up to all sorts of tricks at the moment.


----------



## Lunar-Tech (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes the SOIB are being right SOBs at the moment.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

PARO, is only given when you work for at least 1 year, 4 months for every year, to a maximum of 24 months for a continued period of 6 years. That´s the top. 

If she has used PARO before, she needs to build it back to one year before getting the 4 months allowance for that period. If she had PARO after working for 5 months, it is only because she had some left over from last time that she didn´t used, to make 1 year. 

Unless you are talking about the other ´helps´ like RAI, etc. of 426 euros?. 

Regardless of what your husband-wife does, and how much money they earn, even if you are a millonaire, you are entitled to your PARO for the work you have done and paid taxes for. 

Mind you, only last week, reading the BOE, they have changed many laws in that respect but the PARO keeps the same, although I believe they will now pay you 50% of what you earnt before, not sure.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

JaneyO said:


> My daughter has been told by the local SOIB that she can't claim paro only 'family help' and she can't get that if her spanish husband is working. She's worked for the same company for 4 years and had paro in previous years. Her contract was from May to October, she had to take 'holidays' in October but returned to work for a week in late October. Last year her contract was for 5 months and she got paro.
> She's paid all her contributions I don't understand why she can't claim regardless of what her husband is doing. Have the rules changed? Anyone shed any light on this?


They will look at her husbands nomina. The threshold is 400€ per family member so, if there are 4 members in the family and her husband earns over 1600€ then she wont get the ayuda familiar. If its less then shes entitled to 426€ a month for 2 years.


----------

